
WebGL Water - doener
http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/
======
MR4D
Nice. It runs on my iPhone! (Although without the keystrokes).

Well done!

~~~
techsin101
I'm pretty sure this was made around 10 years ago. I remember trying to
reverse engineer this open gl like syntax

~~~
formatkaka
Yep, 2011.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2884141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2884141)

